# 510, 200sx, 610, 720, 280zx, 240z parts interchange



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Ok check this out guys this is exactly whats at my local yard right now. A spanking fresh 1977 200sx 

The steering wheel is pretty sweet its has a smaller radius could that bolt into the 510 column? 

I'm thinking about getting the tranny out of it or maybe even the tranny and engine. The distributor looked to be the 4 plugged one you guys were talking about but i'm not 100% on that. 

Also available was a 1974 610 with L20b also. 

Last item I seen which was kinda interesting Subaru 4wd Turbo XT6. How about that LSD?


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I know for sure that all the "L" engines are interchangeable for both the 4's and 6's. And the NAPS "z" motors can interchange parts with the "L" motors. The tranny bolt pattern is different.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

nizmo559 said:


> Ok check this out guys this is exactly whats at my local yard right now. A spanking fresh 1977 200sx
> 
> The steering wheel is pretty sweet its has a smaller radius could that bolt into the 510 column?
> 
> ...


what year is the subaru?. check the diff to see if it has an LSD sticker on it. it should also tell you the differential ratio. id swoop the l20b. whens the next time youll be in town?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Havent had to train or have anybody call in sick lately. I'm sure it will happen within the next week or two


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I don't think the XT-6 has a LSD, but a H190 from a WRX will work in a 510 rearend.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> I don't think the XT-6 has a LSD, but a H190 from a WRX will work in a 510 rearend.


 I think you meant an R160 or an R200. An H190 is from a solid axle car like the 200SX.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i know i always mix that up.

what has the h160 or is 165? so the 20sx has the h190... I need to find a 200sx axle.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

i am in the middle of building a VLSD for my 810, to do this i need to convert the rear over to CV's. I'm using a S12 R200 case and crown wheel with the VLSD from a S13 diff,

I have seen this work on a S12 so no reason it won;t work on mine, 

As for the CV rear i found a 280zx (wtih cv rear) will bolt right into my 810, The 280zx comes with 2 diffs (in UK) auto's has a R180 and manual a R200 (different ratio too though)


----------

